# Free camping in Asturias



## shibby (Aug 22, 2005)

We spent some time at a great little spot in La Vega, get on theN632 just west of Ribadesella, it's right on the beach shower bloke and toilets great little fishermans bar some wicked cafe 8O and very fresh fish, cheap as chips, you will have to watch out for the granary as you go though the village it's right on a 90 degree bend, weekend is a little crazy all the kids pill in and party all night, great fun.


----------

